# Passport for PR holder



## Zipwa (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi Guys

I am a permanent resident in SA with an SA ID, my passport is about to expire. I have applied for a new one and still waiting for it. Should I be worried when the current one expires, what are the implications of having an expired passport? Should one leave the country or wait for the passport to be renewed and sent through?

Thank you


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

Zipwa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a permanent resident in SA with an SA ID, my passport is about to expire. I have applied for a new one and still waiting for it. Should I be worried when the current one expires, what are the implications of having an expired passport? Should one leave the country or wait for the passport to be renewed and sent through?
> 
> Thank you


@ Zipwa, I may be corrected: 

Implication of having an expired passport - NONE as long as you are not planning to leave SA soon (before you receive a new passport) for holiday or any other matter. 
Should one leave the country - NOPE, you are a permanent resident with an ID book that you use to identify yourself for day to day activities (bank, school, police, immigration.....).


----------

